# Thermostat location and cost



## Woft19delta (Apr 28, 2009)

So I am having some overheating issues recently. Luckily I noticed it right away and took it into the dealer. I am suspecting a thermostat as the culprit but I am willing to pay for diagnosis. So I found out though that they want 6.9 hours to install it. The tech says its under the intake manifold, I'm not so sure though. Now I did the timing belt myself on this, changed the water pump and the kit even came with a new thermostat that I still have (should have thrown it on I guess, but no manifold gaskets w/ the kit or radiator hoses leading to the manifold). Now I believe I remember it being on the right side of the block right up against the timing cover.

If they are determined for me to spend 6.9hrs at 110 an hour... Well I simply dont have the money, but I do have a thermostat and all the right tools.

So if anyone else can confirm the location or has had this repaired let me know


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

Definitely not under the intake manifold, it's right behind the timing belt. Remove the timing belt (again) and you are 3 bolts away from replacing it. You'll see the passenger side radiator hose joining to an aluminum housing, that is what houses the thermostat. The bolts are T30.


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

One more thing, you said you did your timing belt so I assume it is a 4.2 V8. The 6.0 W12 thermostat is located under the intake manifold.


----------



## Woft19delta (Apr 28, 2009)

Think I can do it without the timing tools?

I mean getting to the cam sprockets/ top motor side is the easy part, but renting the tools is a pain. Of course I would be obligated to rolling the motor over by hand a few times for good measure/ safety


----------



## Woft19delta (Apr 28, 2009)

So I got my qupte: $950

No way.

So I will be doing it myself this holiday weekend. I guess if you are going in after the belt don't just replace the pump, go for the thermostat as well. If anyone wants details I will take notes. I plan on reusing the belt (its brand new as stated above) so I will be marking it along with the sprockets as timing marks and do the two full rotations for good measure.

thoughts or concerns? I am always curious.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The thermostat is the little gold circle right in the middle of this picture. If you can do a timing belt, you can change it. No big deal, just a little time consuming.


----------



## Tully Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Does the entire front end of the car have to come off just to replace this thermostat?
If so, that's crazy... What is the reason for the front end having to come off like this?

Tully Lee


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

Tully Lee said:


> Does the entire front end of the car have to come off just to replace this thermostat?
> If so, that's crazy... What is the reason for the front end having to come off like this?
> 
> Tully Lee


If you can get your hand and some tools down in the space between the radiator and the engine, you don't have to take off the front. Simple as that . Most cars today, from 4 cylinder to W12, are built so tight that you have to at least loosen the front a little to get down there. For V8 and W12, you most likely need to take it down. In fact, for a W12 it is not uncomon to have to take the engine and the transmission out for some of the not so complicated maintenance issues...

A couple of years ago I helped my frien do the timing belt on a '97 Audi A8. We took off the bumber, loosened one side of the front, folded it out a bit and did the job in about four hours total. The A8 has conical sprocket wheel axis so adjustment has infinite precision. We re-adjusted four times and I have never felt a smoother Audi V8. Ever.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

There is further discussion of thermostat replacement on the W12 engine at this link: F265 Map Controlled Engine Thermostat Replacement (W12 - BAP engine).

Michael


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

Can anyone report having done the thermostat themselves on a V8 model? If so was it particularly difficult, were special tools needed, etc? Quoted $800 to replace the thermostat by the dealer here and wondering whether we wouldn't rather tackle it ourselves, having a good bit of mechanical experience with our other vehicles.


----------

